# **SOTW Competition Update**



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hello Guys and Gals, 

I would like to inform you guys that as of now the SOTW has been dismantled, but will be making its return in the new year..

We also have a couple of new additions for you guys so we hope you all enjoy and are excited to see whats in store for the NEW SOTW..

Thank You
NikosCC & MJB23


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's some great ideas me and Nikos have come up with, i'm sure you guys will love it.


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds awesome


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its a conspiracy to keep me from ever gaining a victory, The truth is intimidation by me is the reason MJB doesnt sleep at night, havent you guys ever noticed he is always here? its not a coincidence.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

^^^^ HAHAHAHA

Good stuff guys. I can't wait to see the new goods.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I think its a conspiracy to keep me from ever gaining a victory, The truth is intimidation by me is the reason MJB doesnt sleep at night, havent you guys ever noticed he is always here? its not a coincidence.


It's true Toxic thats why one of the new rules is going to be that you can't enter the competition :thumb02:


----------

